# Last night....not bad



## JCBearss (Apr 21, 2009)

Would have love to have seen the aqua logger drown....does anyone have a screen shot of him getting in that wet suit.....I want to scare my girlfriend again.....the lord of the sky was hilarious and had to be staged....I could send a five year old up there with a better mind for safety.......Craig Ryguard could not have faked it better Emmy for his job of acting mad


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 21, 2009)

Pihl logging broke out the big boy last night with a 60" bar. And Dwayne's son got a new saw. I think that he said he modded it himself.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 21, 2009)

Was nice that they were doing it for real...just don't get the drama out of them


----------



## sdb153 (Apr 21, 2009)

Where has the Browning company been? They haven't showed much of them at all this season. 

Awesome sawing last night. I thought it was a good episode all around.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Apr 21, 2009)

Did you notice the aqua logger yells into his facemask even when underwater???

Shari


----------



## Laird (Apr 21, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Did you notice the aqua logger yells into his facemask even when underwater???
> 
> Shari



YES


----------



## TDunk (Apr 21, 2009)

I liked Aqua Loggers secret hiding place for his starting fluid. That was no-one could steal his super sweet dozer. (cuz that's the only piece of equipment of his that's worth stealing)


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Did you notice the aqua logger yells into his facemask even when underwater???
> 
> Shari


:hmm3grin2orange:yep i got that tom trees


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 21, 2009)

did anyone catch his sons comment about the cold water cooling off his head? what does he think his old man is a hot head or something? :monkey: 
or the other one about him having to jump in to save his old man if he let go of the boat.... "I don't really want to do that...." he said.... I wonder why.. :monkey:


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Apr 21, 2009)

Aqua Loggers: When the old man was hanging on the side of the row boat being towed through the river I was wondering what would happen to the old man if he let go or lost his grip on the row boat and/or wondering what would happen if his body hit a submerged rock or log while he was being towed............

And as far as his bald head getting cold in the water, what about a diving cap?

Sorry if I sound cynical but this guy just gets to me.

Shari


----------



## TDunk (Apr 21, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Aqua Loggers: When the old man was hanging on the side of the row boat being towed through the river I was wondering what would happen to the old man if he let go or lost his grip on the row boat and/or wondering what would happen if his body hit a submerged rock or log while he was being towed............
> 
> And as far as his bald head getting cold in the water, what about a diving cap?
> 
> ...



I was kind of wondering the same thing. What i don't get is why he did just ride in the boat on the way up and get out at the log, or pull over to the shore and get out. I think he would have stayed warmer.


----------



## sdb153 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a confession to make...I actually like aqua logger. It provides the show with a little bit of comic relief. I think it actually adds to the show. You have all these guys busting their butts logging and really working hard and then you have this guy who is the biggest baffoon on the planet. It breaks it up and makes me laugh. He's like a real life Homer Simpson. I love the music they play every time he's on camera. I want to see someone speed it up and put it to the Benny Hill music.


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 21, 2009)

sdb153 said:


> I have a confession to make...I actually like aqua logger. It provides the show with a little bit of comic relief. I think it actually adds to the show. You have all these guys busting their butts logging and really working hard and then you have this guy who is the biggest baffoon on the planet. It breaks it up and makes me laugh. He's like a real life Homer Simpson. I love the music they play every time he's on camera. I want to see someone speed it up and put it to the Benny Hill music.



Haha I also noticed that they always play music that would relate him to the Beverly Hillbillys. I agree though, he's dumb but I do laugh at the stuff he does and the fits he throws.


----------



## stihlms460 (Apr 21, 2009)

how about levi taking out the big dog 880 with the 60inch bar


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 22, 2009)

stihlms460 said:


> how about levi taking out the big dog 880 with the 60inch bar



He made that saw look a little heavy at first.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 22, 2009)

sdb153 said:


> i love the music they play every time he's on camera. I want to see someone speed it up and put it to the benny hill music.




lmao


----------

